# Laufzeiten berechnen... Wie geht das denn?



## StyloOriginals (14. Apr 2010)

Hallo Liebe User hab ein Problem...

unzwar haben wir heute in der Uni mit Informatik I begonnen.

Am Ende der Vorlesung haben wir einen Übungsblatt erhalten.... Aufgabe lautet wie folgt:

Ein Computerprogramm führe auf einer Eingabe von der länge n ELEMENT aus N genau T(n) Rechenschritten aus. Wir gehen davon ausm dass ein Rechenschritt 10^-9 Sekunden dauert. In der unten stehenden Tabelle sind in der ersten Spalte Laufzeitfunktionen T(n) und in der ersten Zeile Zeiträume angegeben. Berechnen Sie für jeden Eintrag, wie groß die Eingabegröße n maximal sein darf, damit ein Programm mit der gegebenen Laufzeitfunktion in angegebenen Zeitraum terminiert.

dann steht da Wurzelzeichen n und 1 sekunde....


----------



## Marco13 (14. Apr 2010)

So wie hier: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...63-laufzeitfunktionen-ausfuehrungszeiten.html ?


----------



## AlexSpritze (14. Apr 2010)

10^-9 s dauert ein Rechenschritt ... Wurzel n ist die Laufzeitfunktion, und wenn du für n Zahlen einsetzt und dann mal 10^-9 s multiplizierst, müsstest du eine Zahl erhalten die kleiner oder gleich dieser 1 Sekunde ist.


----------

